# Today in the Fishroom ~ 05/04/08 Variety



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Couple shots of the P. Fedrichsthali from Cenote Escondido

Male at 7"










Female at 5"










Male Honduran managuense with fry. I have a lot more of these to post later.










Some shots of the Zonatum...as you can see he doesn't miss many meals.





































A friend of mine asked me to "take in some strays". I got this one angelfish:



















And this Blue Gourami. I have quite a few of these in the pond. Just thought I would take the opportunity to grab a shot of this little gal.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

The first picture of your gourami 'gal' is really a 'guy'! femals have rounded top fins and males are pointy! Just thought I would let you know!


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Great photos as usual. That zonatum is a fantastic fish - never ceases to surprise me.

Have you experienced that the objects closer to the front glass come out sharper than the ones more distant?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Decoder said:


> Great photos as usual. That zonatum is a fantastic fish - never ceases to surprise me.
> 
> Have you experienced that the objects closer to the front glass come out sharper than the ones more distant?


Yes. That's because of the depth of field.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

The Zonatum looks like a beast.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Aquamojo said:


> Decoder said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos as usual. That zonatum is a fantastic fish - never ceases to surprise me.
> ...


No I didnt mean that. What I was telling is the more water there is between you and the object to be focused, the more blurry the object comes out.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes. I know what abberation you are talking about. Looks like it's out of focus. If you zoom in close on it you can see like a purple halo around some of the detail. Some of the newer cameras with better sensors can make sense of all that. The D300 that I use does a pretty good job. The key is to get as much light over the subject...especially when the fish if farther back in the tank.


----------

